# Ware von Seeroseneinkauf - Seerosen "kaputt" geliefert?



## Mr Brain (19. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor kurzem ein paar Zwergseerosen in einem Wasserpflanzen Onlineversand gekauft. Als ich sie jedoch ausgepackt habe war ich mega enttäuscht, da sämtliche Pflanzen lediglich aus einem kleinen abgeschnittenen unverwurzelten Rhizomstück ohne erkennbare Schwimmblattansätze in einem lehmigen Pflanztopf geliefert wurden. Ich wollte die Pflanzen übder den Winter in Becken im WIntergaten "anziehen" bevor ich sie nächstes Jahr in den Teich setze.
Nun mache ich mir Sorgen, ob man mir bereits abgestorbene Pflanzen verkauft hat oder ob noch Hoffnung auf ein Wachstum besteht.
Die Rhizome haben nicht faulig gerochen, jedoch war auch kein " leben" der Pflanzen erkennbar.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Bilder von den Pflanzen sind im Anhang.


MfG


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2017)

Hallo!
also tot sehen sie noch nicht aus. die alba hat auf jeden Fall Wurzeln. bei der rubra und der __ aurora sieht es auch ein wenig so aus, als wären kleine Wurzeln dran.
bei der __ helvola und der laydekeri kann man nichts erkennen. solch einen strunk hatte ich auch schon mal bei einer von aldi, einer chromatella, der ist leider nichts geworden. hatte ich vorher auch noch nicht gesehen, dass solche ananasförmigen strünke verkauft werden. Normalerweise waren selbst bei solchen Päckchen vom discounter immer Wurzeln dran und die sind auch angewachsen. ich kann Dir nur raten, die vernünftig einzutopfen in gartenerde mit lehm und obendrauf einer schicht kies und es zu versuchen. Wenn sie nicht vergammelt riechen, besteht noch Hoffnung, und ob Du bei einer Reklamation erfolgreich wärst, bezweifle ich.

lg Ina


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

mag sein, dass manche der Stücke noch nicht ganz tot sind, aber die Chance jetzt im Herbst aus diesen vergammelten Teilen wieder ordentliche Pflanzen zu bekommen, schätze ich als eher gering ein. Seerosen kauft man als blühende Pflanzen in einer Gärtnerei oder von jemand den man persönlich kennt und dem man vertraut. Wer im Supermarkt kauft oder bei irgendwelchen Online-Händlern kann günstige Schnäppchen machen oder sehr viel wahrscheinlicher Pech haben.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wild (19. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mit den Seerosen von Aldi stets gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Natürlich gibt es die um diese Jahreszeit nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2017)

Sehen doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Rein ins Wasser mit etwas Dünger und abwarten.
Das die Seerose so aussieht muss so sein.
Das ist wie bei den Menschen wenn sie dem erfrieren nahe sind, dann stellt  der Körper die Blutzufuhr zu Körpetteilen die nicht wichtig zum Überleben sind, ein. 
Bei der Seerose holt er sich den letzten Tropfen Wasser ins Herz, um vollständiges Austrocknen zu vermeiden und lässt damit alles andere vertrocknen.


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Mr. Brain,

wer verkauft denn im September noch Seerosen? Gängige Praxis ist eigentlich, dass man mit Teilen und Pflanzen im August spätestens fertig sein sollte, weil sie dann das Wachstum einstellen.

Aber Versuch macht kluch. Hauptsache, sie frieren nicht ein.


----------



## andreas w. (20. Sep. 2017)

Hi, wie schon geschrieben - die Pflanzen leben. Eintopfen und ab ins Wasser. Nächstes Jahr siehste die alle wachsen. Wird  !


----------



## Mr Brain (23. Sep. 2017)

*Update Seerosenproblem*

Hallo, danke erstmal für eure Antworten

Die Seerosen habe ich von Wassar-Flora bestellt, die sich eigentlich als seriösen Händler darstellen. Habe schon dort ein paar mal bestellt, keine Seerosen, aber andere Pflanzen für Teich und Aquarium und eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Jedenfalls mache ich mir weiterhin Sorgen, ob die nicht doch schon tot geliefert wurden, was ich als extrem unakzeptabel finden würde, da die Rhizome keine oder nur wenige kränkliche Wurzeln besitzen und keine Triebspitze erkennbar ist (teilweise wurde ein Mittelstück eines Rhizoms geliefert, d.h. es wurde von beiden Seiten von einem Rhizom abgeschnitten).

Die Pflanzen habe ich mit entsprechenden Lehm-Sand-Gemisch + Düngekegel (Osmocote) getopft und wie zuvor beschrieben in einem Plexiglas Aquarium an das Fenster (Südseite, sehr heller Standort) gestellt. Die Wasserhöhe ist etwa 1-2cm höher als das Rhizom. Es sind Wassertemperaturen von 16°C bis 22°C. Dort sollen sie Verbleiben bis sie genügend Blätter ausgebildet haben um in einen Kübel im Wintergarten gestellt zu werden, bevor sie im späten Frühjahr in den Teich kommen.

Meine Frage ist, wie lange es unter den angegebenen Bedingungen in etwa dauert bis eine Verwurzelung und Blattentwicklung aus den Rhizomen passiert?

Im Anhang sind Bilder der eingetopften Pflanzen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mitch (23. Sep. 2017)

Mr Brain schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist, wie lange es unter den angegebenen Bedingungen in etwa dauert bis eine Verwurzelung und Blattentwicklung aus den Rhizomen passiert?


die können im Frühjahr schon soweit sein, wenn es dumm läuft dann auch länger.

auf die Blüte hab ich 5 Jahre gewartet, Blätter hat es aber schon im 1. Jahr gegeben 




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/562886/


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2017)

Die können aber auch erst im Frühjahr anfangen zu treiben.

Hast du denn mal beim Händler nachgefragt. 
Ob er seine Lieferung für richtig hält und wann er mit austrieb rechnet


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2017)

Hi MrBrain,

eigentlich sollte jedes Rhizomstück zumindest einen Austriebspunkt (rötlich Knospenspitzen) aufweisen wenn aus ihnen was werden soll. Die hier sehen jedenfalls aus alsob sie einfach ein massives Rhizommittelstück sind wo eher nichts mehr austreiben kann.

ich hatte letzten Winter auch ein kleines Triebstück auf der Fensterbank in meiner Werkstatt "überwintert" was von den Rhizomstück der Nymphaea odorata "__ Rosennymphe" abgebrochen war das ich Eugen vermacht hatte. Den Winter über hat es zwar immer nur ein-zwei kleine Blättchen gehabt da es eingfach in ein Becher Wasser lag aber wenn eines abstarb kam ein neues nach. Im Frühjahr nach dem Eintopfen wuchs es draußen munter weiter

auf das was auf den Schildchen steht sollte man sich net verlassen. Diesen holländischen Produzenten hier kenn ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Da stimmt das was es sein soll mit dem was es ist meißt überhaupt net überein (wie eigentlich überall bei den Seerosensorten in Baumärkten a la Obi, Toom, Hagebau, Bauhaus ect,  in Gartencentern, Internetversant, Aldimärkten ect. der Fall ist). Das sind allesamt sehr wuchsstarke Sorten - gelbe sind dort in allgemeinen "__ Marliacea Chromatella", rosafarbige "__ Marliacea carnea/rosea", weiße "Marliacea albida", rote "Attraktion" oder andere der vielen roten wüchsigen Marliacs,  auch wenn sie als angebliche "Nymphaea Pygmea" ausgezeichnet sind. Wirkliche Zwerg-Seerosen bekommt man wie es Kai schon schrieb nur über "echte" Seerosen-Fachhändlern

MfG Frank


----------



## Mr Brain (1. Okt. 2017)

Hi, also der Händler hat gesagt, dass sich die Seerosen in der Ruhepause befinden und sich demzufolge zurückgebildet haben. In 1-2 Monaten sollten sie wieder neu austreiben und blühen.
Bin aber noch ein wenig skeptisch, was die Aussagen des Händlers betrifft, da ich unter "lebendigen" Seerosenrhizomen bisher andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren 

Naja abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich melde mich wieder falls sich etwas tut ...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Okt. 2017)

Mr Brain schrieb:


> Im Anhang sind Bilder der eingetopften Pflanzen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Du hast die Pflanzen doch in einem Plastikaquarium. Bisschen mehr Teichwasser rein machen und im Aquarienfachhandel eine Tüte Wasserflöhe besorgen. Einige in das Becken und den Rest in den Teich. Nicht das deine Seerosen in einer Ecke an fangen zu gammeln und der Rest der Pflanze dadurch verfault. Nach meiner Ansicht sind die Wasserflöhe Filtrierer welche den Dreck / Bakterien in kleinen Mengen aus den Wasser hohlen.

Theoretisch könntest du auch ein paar Garnelen da rein stecken....


----------



## Mr Brain (28. Nov. 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

Also wie schon zu Anfang vermutet wurden mir tatsälich allesamt bereits eingegange bzw. nicht lebensfähige Seerosen verkauft. Heute habe ich sie aus den Töpfen herausgeholt und nichts hat sich entwickelt, siehe Fotos. 

Aus Schaden wird man klug, und das war jedenfalls mein letzte Bestellung bei Wasserflora.
Im Frühjahr werde ich direkt bei den empfohlenen Seerosen-Gärtnereien bestellen.

Danke noch mal für eure Tipps


----------

